# Feral/feudal Imperial Guard blog - about 1500 pts so far



## Wulfthegn (Apr 29, 2009)

Since the heady days of Medusa V when the Vostroyans came out, I have loved them. However, as time passed and my own ideas fought their way to the surface I had to amass bits from every corner of the earth to realise my slightly odd vision.

Here is my blog, _Weaponsmith_, now with nearly 1,500 points painted.

Vostroyans, Cadians, Catachans, Space Marines, Chaos Marines, Chaos Warriors, Eldar, Kroot, Bretonnians, The Empire, Napoleonic cavalry, WWII tanks and other sources too numerous to mention (or even remember) kindly donated limbs and knicknacks to make this extensively converted army happen.

Here are some _amuse-bouches_ to whet the appetite:





































Be gentle...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I like it a lot, they look very Tolkien meets 40k'ish. Have some rep dude.


----------



## Wulfthegn (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww, _shucks_. It's all on my blog (hyperlink in bold above), though I can easily post more here if the lurkers would prefer that. Don't know what the form is here.


----------



## Wulfthegn (Apr 29, 2009)

Some more examples of what's on my blog:


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Is that.....a necron head?

Edit: Love the creed stand in, top notch


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

These are fantastic!!

Are you trying to keep them 'uniform' in appearance or with some kind of coherency when they're all painted and finished?

PS I'm gonna steal some of your ideas so + rep


----------



## Wulfthegn (Apr 29, 2009)

I am trying to make them look as raggedy as possible whilst still maintaining some kind of aesthetic coherency, largely based on the 'viking vibe'. The idea is that they were left unsupplied for a long time and have been involved in one or two great Imperial defeats so have a very haphazard appearance, although I have tried to keep the grey and green in to give them some semblance of uniformity.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Super job with these First Born Wulf. All the conversions your pulling off here and there look great! A little strange seeing a Necron head on one of the guys, but for all we know it could be a helm or mask. Nontheless, I also like the conversion work on the Russ, super sweet, look forward seeingit finished.

+Rep to keep you motivated and for some cool work thus far.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Wulfthegn (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheers DoE. The Necron head will be more obviously a mask when it's painted - it's got some air filters attached to the sides of the jaw which you can't really see in that photo.


----------

